# can I keep crickets in a fridge?



## WetaVinegroonHbryd (May 30, 2012)

Hi there! I've just got a brand new baby jumping spider and I'm hoping to keep my micro crickets micros for as long as possble by keeping them in the fridge for a while. Is it possible to do this with crickets, or just maggots?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

WetaVinegroonHbryd said:


> Hi there! I've just got a brand new baby jumping spider and I'm hoping to keep my micro crickets micros for as long as possble by keeping them in the fridge for a while. Is it possible to do this with crickets, or just maggots?
> 
> Thanks


I did this and they was dead a day later


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

When i used to keep micro's,(orrible, rotten things) i found that a damp paper towel on the floor of the container, would keep them going for quite a while,
why not try using fruit flies instead,? much better than micro's,<devils spawn,:lol2:


----------



## WetaVinegroonHbryd (May 30, 2012)

martin3 said:


> When i used to keep micro's,(orrible, rotten things) i found that a damp paper towel on the floor of the container, would keep them going for quite a while,
> why not try using fruit flies instead,? much better than micro's,<devils spawn,:lol2:


Okeydoke I shall bear that in mind, thank you both. I'd like to get fruit flies to feed him, but how would I actualy get them in the tank from the tub?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

WetaVinegroonHbryd said:


> Okeydoke I shall bear that in mind, thank you both. I'd like to get fruit flies to feed him, but how would I actualy get them in the tank from the tub?


You can get something called a pooter!
Bug Catcher (x1): Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games
I don't use one myself but have seen one in action


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Just pop a tiny piece of apple in the tub with them and they'll live a lot longer. Unfortunately you can't really slow down their growth though. The species of crickets used for live food like it quite warm and cold temperatures will kill them. 

For people that struggle to deal with/pick up micro crickets the best way I've found to deal with them is this: 

1.Pick up the egg tray and tap how ever many you need into another tub they can't jump out of (It doesn't matter if you end up with more than you need). 
2. Tilt and tap the tub until they all congregate in a corner.
3. Hold a film pot or similar above them then tilt the tub back so they fall back into it.
4. You can then tap/sprinkle them into as many spider pots as required.
5. To put any extra crickets back in their original tub just repeat steps 2-3 and pour them back in the box.


----------



## FryJo (Oct 8, 2012)

I've known crickets to die on the way home in the car on very cold days, so I wouldn't put them in the fridge.

I've found they survive for longer if you feed them either apple or raw potato


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

FryJo said:


> I've known crickets to die on the way home in the car on very cold days, so I wouldn't put them in the fridge.
> 
> I've found they survive for longer if you feed them either apple or raw potato


Are you sure they die or don't just go into hibernation?
I was buying livefood in February this year, it was so cold the bugs just kind of went to sleep! I thought they'd froze to death but a few minutes on a radiator back home and each and every one sprung back to life! :2thumb: 
But I still wouldn't keep them in the fridge, it's alright for a few minutes to slow them down but not on a more permanent basis


----------

